
Show HN: Crowdsourced foreign language materials for intermediate learners - reidlc
https://www.languagecorpus.com/
======
reidlc
With Language Corpus, we eventually plan to have many thousands of audio
recordings in many hundreds of languages along with transcripts and
translations, and we have a recommendation engine that keeps track of a user's
progress and recommends to them recordings which will provide the most
comprehensible input.

As we gather recordings (someone can record themselves directly in our
website), a program does a first-draft transcript and translation using GPC's
language APIs, and then we find native speakers to edit those. The video on
the home page shows an overview of how users use the system.

